# New to me Nigi does seem thin....



## looptloop (Apr 28, 2010)

I got my 3 nigi's this past weekend.  They are sooo sweet!  I have 1 ten week old doe, and 2 sisters that are 9ish weeks.  I can feel the spine and hip bones on the two smaller gals.  They have been weaned and were eating alfalfa hay at the farm I got them from.  I figured I would keep them on the same diet and slowly change them from the alfalfa to a long grass blend hay.  They have had browse on my 'pasture' (ie: small enclosed yard).  I hate to do much to them at once so I'm taking everything slowly.  The only thing I have added for them is Sweetlix free choice minerals.

I took a fecal sample to the vet yesterday just to make sure everyone is good, but do not have the results yet.

Should I wait to start them on grain? 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 28, 2010)

My weanlings through 6 mos of age get free choice (yes, all you can eat) medicated goat 'grower' pellets.  If they had not been getting any supplemental feed other than alfalfa, then yes they are probably underconditioned.

Start with a handful a day and work up to free choice.  Make sure everyone is UTD on CD&T, and keep Probios handy.


----------



## looptloop (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Kate!

If it wasn't pouring rain I'd go out there to see what goat food I got at the feed store.  It's not pellets, it's "Farmer's something ration".  Maybe it's not the right thing for these little ones.  I went in looking something 16%, and it's what they sent me home with....

I do have a small tub of Probios, should I put a scoop in with their free choice minerals?  I hate to open this 50# bag of grain if it's not the best thing for them right now.  I can go to the feed store tomorrow to see if they have goat grower pellets.


----------



## looptloop (Apr 28, 2010)

I got the results from the fecal and they tested positive for Eimeria - Coccidia  

Fortunately I have Corid on hand and she gave me the dosages to give for 10 days.  She also recommended worming them with Ivermectin.  I had planned on using Molly's herbals, but maybe I will do that next time.....


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 28, 2010)

First of all, lots of goats -- perhaps even the majority of goats -- are going to test "positive" for coccidia, if testing positive is as simple as finding at least _some evidence_ of cocci..  What you really need to know is the count.  Granted, if it's like "Holy cow, that's a lotta cocci..." then ya, there's a problem..  But if they're running across one or two per gram...well, you get what I'm saying.

That said...given that they're thin, and that they may or may not have been on any kind of coccidia prevention program...treating for coccidia probably isn't a bad idea anyway.  I guess I'm just saying don't automatically assume these guys are suffering coccidiosis based on the presence of some cocci in a fecal.

Secondly, and more importantly, CoRid sucks for goats.  By all accounts...or, at least the vast, vast majority of accounts...it's practically worthless in terms of fighting coccidia in goats these days, _and_ it's a B1 inhibitor..  A severe B1 deficiency is called goat polio -- you don't want that.  Not that you'd get that from using CoRid, but...well, anyway you might take a look into using Di-Methox instead.  

Di-Methox (sulfadimethoxine) is the same stuff vets give dogs for coccidiosis, only they charge a BUNCH of money and call it "Albon."  Poke around this side for the word "dimethox" or "di-methox" and see what you come up with..  I know there are dosages and treatment plans and all that good stuff floating around, but I don't have anything handy at the moment.  It's on this forum somewhere, though.  

Dimethox is pretty cheap, too.


----------



## looptloop (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for all of that info!

I spoke directly with the vet and she did explain the chance of a B1 deficency.  She told me what to look for (uncoordination).  She said that there was a significant amount of eggs, and that this particular type was best treated with Corid.  I totally get what you are saying and if I hadn't got this info directly from a vet I would be questioning it myself.

I honestly do not know which goat the poo was from, I took the freshest poo I found and it was more 'turd' like than berry, all the more suspect.  She recommended treating them all, as they all likely have it.  Oh boy......

Since I have the Corid, should I treat them with that until I can get the DiMethox?  I can call her tomorrow to see what she says about that too.  

Thanks again for the info, I feel like I at least have some options.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 28, 2010)

cmjust0 hit the point I was going to make...testing positive for cocci is pretty normal.  Usually 200 per slide is considered "normal".  

You can actually treat with CoRid and Dimethox simultaniously with no ill effect.  We've had to do this with particularly nasty cocci outbreaks.  Corid affects the early life cycle only, while dimethox should kill ALL life stages.

The likelyhood of thiamine deficiency from the use of CoRid is VERY slim...

Oh, and to be effective you have to dose CoRid VERY high.  PM me for dosages.

I never recommend sweet feed for goats.  Try to find a pelleted feed...preferably an 18% grower (medicated).

All new babies I get go through CD&T boosters, cocci prevention x2 and at least 3 consecutive dewormings when they arrive.  Just good husbandry practice - regardless of what the breeders might tell you they've had.  Start off with a clean slate and know where you stand.


----------



## looptloop (Apr 28, 2010)

Totally agree with you Kate, in fact that is why I did the fecal test in the first place.  I know for a fact they have had 2 doses of the CD&T, but that is all.  I was planning on worming, bought the Molly's herbals in advance.  Now I guess I will do the Invermectin.

What do you use for Cocci prevention?

I will take the goat ration back and see if I can get a pelleted goat starter and the other medication.

Thank you!  Thank you!!


----------



## Chickenfever (May 8, 2010)

looptloop said:
			
		

> What do you use for Cocci prevention?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## helmstead (May 10, 2010)

My drug of choice is DiMethox, with CoRid as a back up.  SMZ-TMP for nasty cases (vet Rx).  Also, the whole herd is on medicated feed to keep soil loads down.


----------

